# Tahini in fodmap (hulled sesame seeds), or strawberry jam (sugar)?



## ha87 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello,

I'm three weeks on the diet and feel a little better.

I still have "attacks" sometimes.

I wanted to know if it's possible attached to the *Tahini *I'm eating (with rice cakes or gluten free bread)

the tahini ingredients are: 100% pure hulled sesame seeds).

it's the only thing I can put on the rice cakes as snacks because I stopped with the strawberry jam because it contains sugar and Glucose (which I'm also not sure about or about the amounts allowed, jam contains a lot I guess? :/ )

Help needed, Tahini is ok? Jam maybe?

Nothing to eat :|

Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/030612p36.shtml says sesame seeds are low in Fodmaps.

Usually glucose is completely absorbed so not that problematic. Sucrose/table sugar is balanced properly so better tolerated than something higher in fructose.

But you have to see how much of the allowed sugars you tolerate. Jam tends to have a lot of sugar, but if you don't need much it may be OK.

You can still get attacks triggered by non diet things so the diet may not control everything all the time completely and totally. If you react to stress or not getting enough sleep you may not be able to counteract those effects with diet alone.


----------



## ha87 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks!

So ill get back to jam assuming the sugar is ok....


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh dear ha87, I really would not advise going back onto jam until you know for sure hat sugar, fructose, glucose are okay for you as an individual.

The FODMAP diet says sugar (sucrose) SHOULD be okay for most people as it is 50% sucrose and 50% glucose, BUT that is not the case for everyone. YOU have to work out what is best for your on digestion.

Tahini is okay to include.

Jam and gluten free bread are the two most likely culprits for digestion issues.

What exactly are your symptoms and what was your diet like before?


----------

